# If you have an 05



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

I have an 05 Gto just had a new engine put in after it ran out of oil at 8000 miles. The dealer sent me this today..."The accepted rate of oil for engines used in the 2005 GTO is referenced is 0.946 liter(1qt) IN 3200KM (2000 miles)"

This would explain some of where my oil went. I did not check my oil. The dealer change it one month ago at 6700 miles before it blew. it also says.
"This rate only applies to personal use vehicles,under warranty, That are driven in a non-aggressive manner and maintained in accordance with the appropriate maintance schedule. Important: This rate does not apply to vehicles that are driven in an aggressive manner, at high RPM, high speeds. Oil consumption for vechiles driven under these conditions will be more" It says that you must let the car sit at least 15 min before checking the oil and after putting oil in. Now I did this waited that is and my oil leavle did not go up even after 15 min. You have to start the car and let it run for a few and the check the oil again and it will be fine.
I have 2000 miles on my new motor and the car is down 1qt of oil today. I will keep checking it let you know... between the knock sensor and the oil I'm just not sure about the engine....

Anyone else with this oil problem I can't just be the only one?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

did u have any mods done? if so they gave u hard time bout that. they will all ways blame on the mods first


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got just over 3k miles on mine but it hasn't been using oil that bad! I think mine used roughly half a quart when I changed it at just over 3k miles.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Changed the oil/filter for the first time at about 3300 miles.....Level was still at the full mark with none having been added.

Now at about 4400 miles, it is at the full mark.

I don't abuse the Goat.....But I don't pet it either!


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I check my oil every Saturday. I noticed that it does use oil at the advertised rate. I keep a spare bottle of Mobil 1 with me at all times. Glad to see it is normal. I thought something was wrong with my car.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

FYI - Did my first change at 998 - no oil used and just did the second at 3350 and it was down about half a quart.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

My '05 automatic when new used about 1 qt./2000 miles. Driving was "non-aggressive" except for a few full throttle romps thru two gear changes. Got a tad over 10,000 miles now and consumption has dropped to virtually zero. Guess the rings are slow to set in the LS2.


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> did u have any mods done? if so they gave u hard time bout that. they will all ways blame on the mods first


 Dealer ship was cool told me all the mods I could do, reprograhm did that, exhaust flowmaster,K&N air intake thats it.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

gto500hp said:


> Dealer ship was cool told me all the mods I could do, reprograhm did that, exhaust flowmaster,K&N air intake thats it.


my dealership was about the same, no headers, just intake and catback. i was hoping for more but, we'll see.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> My '05 automatic when new used about 1 qt./2000 miles. Driving was "non-aggressive" except for a few full throttle romps thru two gear changes. Got a tad over 10,000 miles now and consumption has dropped to virtually zero. Guess the rings are slow to set in the LS2.


Same with my 05 A4. Used 1 quart early and now (12,000miles) , even when I accept the urge to drive aggressively my LS2 doesn't burn oil. I run Mobil 1 and change it and filter every 4-5K. Seems crazy that they would talk about driving 
"non-aggressively" in a GTO...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

anybody have this problem in an 04?


----------



## heinee (Nov 5, 2005)

Completed my first oil change last week, with 992 miles, and the oil level was still at the full mark, FWIW. ... Now about the noisy drivetrain when it's cold, but that's another animal.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check my oil yesterday and found i was a qt low :willy: if it was not for u guys on the forum, i might have ran it dry b4 next oil change. now i have a back-up qt in the house


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> check my oil yesterday and found i was a qt low :willy: if it was not for u guys on the forum, i might have ran it dry b4 next oil change. now i have a back-up qt in the house


 Thats good you don't want to go through the **** I did


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

thats the whole reason this forum exists, to help others out with what one person experiences.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

great place to be. i tried ls1 and ls2 forum (btw they r wone in the same) but just dont find it as meaningful to me. guess cause its not just for GTO's. so i spend all my time on this one


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

the people there arent as nice as whats on this board.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine used 3/4 qt. in 1500miles, first oil change. I now have gone another 1300miles and used about 1/4 qt.. I like to do some full throttle accelerations and go through the gears at high rpm about 10% of the time. I think the rings are seating and oil comsumption was mostly break in for my car, time will tell.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Historically, synthetic oils were never good to use while the engine is breaking in, so I would expect to see higher consumption complaints (within reason). Mobil 1 used to recommend not being added to engines until after 3000 miles were on the engine. So, it would be interesting to see if engines with the consumption complaints saw a reduction after 3000 or so miles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Ya know, I usually put synthetic in after 10k miles, then again none of my vehicles have ever burned any oil.


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey gto 500
You are in Tacoma, I am just a bit North in Auburn. I have not seen too many 05's around. I would like to get together with some owners. The speed shop I use here in town is very into LS2's and GTO's. They have done my Corsa exhaust and are distributors for suspension parts to help get rid wheel hop.
Terry


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

edysinger said:


> Historically, synthetic oils were never good to use while the engine is breaking in, so I would expect to see higher consumption complaints (within reason). Mobil 1 used to recommend not being added to engines until after 3000 miles were on the engine. So, it would be interesting to see if engines with the consumption complaints saw a reduction after 3000 or so miles.


It's interesting that GM is specifying the use of synthetic oil after all, in years past they were not in favor of approving synthetic oil use in GM vehicles. Is there some technical requirement unique to the LS2 that drives the requirement of synthetic oil? Are other non-LS2 GM vehicles being suggested to use the Mobil 1? Maybe it has to do with getting a higher fuel economy rating.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

If memory serves me correctly, the original spec for synthetic in a GM vehicle was for the first LT1 Vettes (Mobil 1) where because of space constraints they could not install an engine oil cooler. Gm spec'd the synthetic base oil because from what I understand the synthetic is not as prone to chemical breakdown under high heat conditions.

Maybe this is the same deal for the GTO?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I had my LS2 replaced because of oil consumption. Now it just sucks down the oil IF i drive "aggressively"...no more problems. PM me if you need suggestions on working with your dealer. 

Dave


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> I had my LS2 replaced because of oil consumption. Now it just sucks down the oil IF i drive "aggressively"...no more problems. PM me if you need suggestions on working with your dealer.
> 
> Dave


 The same with mine only 3000 miles and Im down 1 1/2 Qt the is so wrong!!!!


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

BLK GOAT said:


> Hey gto 500
> You are in Tacoma, I am just a bit North in Auburn. I have not seen too many 05's around. I would like to get together with some owners. The speed shop I use here in town is very into LS2's and GTO's. They have done my Corsa exhaust and are distributors for suspension parts to help get rid wheel hop.
> Terry


 That sounds cool let me know when. Thanks Tony


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

down another qt of oil I just put one in two weeks ago...


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

gto500hp said:


> down another qt of oil I just put one in two weeks ago...


this has got to be a more serious problem than just waiting for the rings to seat. sounds more like the filter wasnt screwed on/sealed all the way to me. i would definitely take it to a shop and get it up on a lift to see if there is a leak.


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

no leak motor Eats it up.. What The F u c k


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I have an 04 and when I changed the oil the first time at 3000 miles it did not appear to have used any, it was near the top of the range. I am getting ready to do another oil change and I will find out for sure, but I checked it 1k miles ago and no consumption. By the way I drive it like I stole it 3 days a week, 6000 miles a year! :cool


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

I am down 2qts with 800 miles left on this oil change..


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I haven't had any trouble with my 05 burning oil, but when i brought it in at 3k for a service, the service manager said that the oil change interval is 10,000 miles. I told him that i didn't think that sounded right and had it done anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I change mine at 10k but also dont drive the cavalier hard at all !!! For you GTO guys, unless your running Royal Purple, Redline, or Amsoil, I would go no more than 5k between oil changes.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

My GTO is not a daily driver, just take it out on the weekends, i do however drive it hard when the time arises that someone needs to be put in their place. But 10k on an oil change just didn't seem right when they said that to me. I think i will go with the 5k and see how that goes. It will be getting a change when it comes out of hibernation in the spring at 4k anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

here is the kicker. most cars that are driven on the highway, CAN go 10k between oil changes because when a motor is at a single rpm for a long period of time, there is virtually -0- wear on the motor. Your at optimum temp, oil pressure, and its being cooled additionally by airflow from under the car. That is why you can go such a long distance. But for rare usage and city driving, or even racing for that matter, 3-5k is best.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

After having 7800 miles, I have changed the oil 3 times, and I have never seen anything screwy, and I drive very aggressive sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

sometimes? your chic has been posting vids of how hard you go at it. 

(damn my posts always sound sexual, dont they?)


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I will work on that, try to sound more professional.


----------

